# Cost of Living Question



## nzb415 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello. Can anyone tell me where I can find reliable information regarding cost of living information for Dubai? Thanks!


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

See cost of living Dubai in this forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

My husband and I plus 4 children are seriously considering moving to Dubai. Are there any South Africans in Dubai who can help us with comparing cost of living in Dubai versus say Durban?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I aint South African but I can tell you now that it is way way more expensive that South Africa. 

You will need a 4 bed villa? maybe 5?? - 350,000 dhs a year

Schooling - for a three year is 30,000 dhs per year, going up to about 60 for a teenager. Depending on what field of work you are in you will struggle to find an employer who will take on someone with 4 children.


----------

